# search a mate for travel start from october ;)



## hunterkyo (May 28, 2011)

Hi, my name is julien, i'm a frenchi of 20 years old and i arrive on melbourne the 27h of september.

I'm thinking make a australi's turn with a campervan during one year and 1 month and half on New'zelande. 
I want make a lot of national park 

I search one or two english mate because during my travel i want improve my english.

If you are interesting to make this with me you can contact me.


----------

